

Web pioneer hits critics with Lisp gauntlet - skuzins
http://www.regdeveloper.co.uk/2008/02/07/lisp_arc_challenge/

======
bootload
_"... One view says Arc is merely an extension to Lisp - an extendable
language - so its not really new at all. ..."_

And misses the point where Arcs design start point, is where McCarthy left
off. [0] Nice mention of Nostro's javascript port ~

[0] <http://www.paulgraham.com/core.html>

[1] <http://arclanguage.org/item?id=1629>

